# CDT shot schedule



## distardie (Apr 28, 2014)

Can any one tell me the schedule for CDT shots for newborn kids. Parents were never vaccined. Also can parents be vaccinated now and the schedule for that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone (adults & kids) gets 2mL of CD/T toxoid injected subcutaneously and then a booster in 3-4 weeks. After this initial sequence they only need one annual booster (same amount) for the rest of their lives.

You can do this to the kids anytime after 4 weeks of age.


----------



## distardie (Apr 28, 2014)

ok just wanted to be sure as one of the schedules I found online said 1 cc for 10 days old, 2 weeks old, 2 months old, 4 months old, 6 months old, and 9 months old then 2 cc yearly It seemed a bit much. Then I read most other places that it was 4 weeks old and again after 21 days of last injection. So I joined Goat spot because I figured I better get a goat pro opinion.;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you came here. It is 2cc's, no matter age or size.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My Schedule:
-Vaccinate mom 2-4 weeks before due date.
-Vaccinate kids at 4 weeks
-Give kids a booster at 9 weeks.
-Vaccinate yearly (or 2-4 weeks before each kidding for does)

I have always given 2ml.


----------



## distardie (Apr 28, 2014)

mom never recieved vaccination 4 weeks before delivery so do i still wait till he is 4 weeks old to vaccinate him?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It won't be utilized by him until after he is 4 weeks. Basically a waste of your money to do it beford then. Ours never get shotz before kidding. Ours all get shors when kids are weaned.


----------



## distardie (Apr 28, 2014)

ok thank you very much everyone for clearing this up for me


----------

